# Do you groom after a ride?



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, do you? Personally, I don't groom my horses after we finish riding... I wait until they're relatively dry (if they're sweaty), feed them, then put them up and get them out the next day and groom them.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, I always do. If he's wet I put baby powder on my brushes. It works wonders to help him dry off.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

yea i brush after i ride because i like to brush where the saddle was and get the circulation in their back moving, plus i like to check their hooves.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

yup i always groom after i ride... other than today lol ! 
but i like my horses looking clean and nice, especially if they are sweaty, yuck. .

Its also good so i can check their hooves, so they dont have any stones in them, i always check their hooves regardless, if i do a whole body groom or not.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope... I hose until all the sweat and dirt is gone and they end up pretty clean when they dry.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

always groom before and after a ride. helps them to chill out and me to think about what i need to do next


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*ABSOLUTELY!*


My routine:

Spring, Fall, Winter - 

We do our Carrot Stretches. I groom his whole body, tack up, put his high neck cooler on and head out to the Indoor Arena. 

After our ride, I untack him in the arena, put his cooler on him and walk him off for about a 1/2 hour. 

We go into the barn with my saddle in my arm. He is put into cross ties and I proceed to groom him down with a rubber gelly curry comb in one hand and a body brush in the other. 

I liniment his legs, his back and shoulders/hips and put his cooler back on him. 

We do another set of carrot stretches.

I put him in his stall, throw 4 flakes of hay and let him chillax while I clean up my tack, put everything away.

He then gets blanketed and turned out for the evening with all of his companions.

~~~

Summer time -

Same routine. 

After our ride, I will untack him and take him to the wash rack or outdoors with a bucket of water that has my Vetroline Liniment in it. It is now a bucket of soapy water.

I sponge him down while massaging his back, neck, shoulders and rump area. I get his legs good with the liniment as well.

I then put his wicking sheet on, that helps soak up the rest of the water remaining on his body after squeeging the majority off. And let him eat grass until he is dry. 


Then we head into the barn, and I finish off his grooming with a gelly rubber curry in one hand and a body brush in the other. We do another set of Carrot Stretches and then he is put in his stall to eat hay, while I clean up our tack and etc, etc.

Then he gets turned back out with his buddies.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I always groom before and after I ride. In the summer I'll wash them off afterwards


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

MIEventer: Great routine , what a great horse mommy : )

I always groom/pick out hooves before I ride, and brush and check hooves after I ride. If I am not going to be riding that day, I always check my boys over to look for anything out of the norm and check/pick out their hooves.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

No, I don't. We have very mild weather year-round, so I usually rinse off whatever horse I ride then turn them out. When the weather is cold and rainy, I'll either sponge them off or just turn them out. I don't think I need to brush them off if the rain is already going to wash away the dirt and sweat. I do pick out hooves if I've ridden on footing other than just grass.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I mean, I groom before I ride, but I always save the 'after ride-grooming' for the next day... dunno why, it's just a habit, though I do check the hooves before they go up.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Always. If I'm in a bit of a hurry, I do a quick one before and a quick one after, but I never skip one or the other. I try to spend more time on it though. My horse likes it, she gets a nice little massage and stretches after work. I also make sure her feet are clean. Plus, it gives us time to bond after a hard ride. =]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i always groom after a ride, if rena is a really good when we ride then it is nice to give her a little bit of a massage. but if we have a negative ride then it is a really nice time for us to re-bond, and chill out so we are friends again (haha shes a mare, she WILL hold grudges if i dont make it up to her, after all it IS ALWAYS my fault, lol thats what she would say) haha btu i find its always nice, and after the ride i like to check to make sure she isnt hurt anywhere


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i also groom paul after a ride. it seems to relax him and like others have mentioned, reinforces the bond we both have.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I always groom 30 minutes to an hour before I ride, also clean hooves. I ride for however long and then wash and groom afterwards. I mainly do it afterwards as a reward. They LOVE grooming so after a ride I just reward them with grooming them, also it just gives me some alone time with them and it is soothing for me as much as it is for them. The only thing is after I ride I only groom about 10-20 minutes and then clean hooves again before turnout.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I like just because I feel like it's a good way to help them relax, and who wouldn't want a rub-down after a work out? I know I would!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I always do.
You really get to know your horse inside out and can tell if there's a small lump that wasn't there before, or a rip or tore muscle that you might not otherwise see. As mentioned, too, cleaning out their hooves is important.
It's great for both horse and rider as bonding time. One of my favourite "chores" with the horses.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I groom before i ride too and after, even if i dont groom the whole body which i only do if i dont ride her, i always do her hooves not to mention i love cleaning hooves i dont know why lol.

In the summer i take a damp/barely dripping town and rub her down, especially if shes real sweaty. I dont really brush her tail too much i want it to grow a little bit since the previous owner's horse ate half of it! I just throw some cowboy magic in it and run my fingers through it. works Great


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have ALWAYS thoroughly groomed my horses after a ride, or even after ground work; to me it's the best way to tell if there are any sore spots, and it quarentees that all sweaty spots are thoroughly 'removed' if you will. I will hose down\shampoo as necessary. You can do it while they are eating their grain. I always allow for adequate cool\dry off time, well before I reach the paddock, so when I get there, I can focus on grooming, and making sure the horse is 'okay' after the ride.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I will untack, get feed, then groom that way his got some yummy food to eat and it gives him some time to chill while I grab the food.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I was taught to 'quarter' the horse before riding and strap him afterwards - because the dirt etc will rise to the surface of the coat when he's warm.

I give my horse a brush over and a check before I ride, then afterwards I dry him off (if necessary) then give him a 'massage' with a rubber curry, flick off the dust, hair etc with a body brush, then use a soft body brush to give him a really good brush. If he'll let me pick his feet up (he often won't lift his front feet) I pick his hooves out before and after riding.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I always do. It's a part of my horses' routine and they enjoy it. I feel that it lets them know "okay, we are done working, let's just relax". If they are sweaty, I will groom once and then again when they are dry. I've always been taught that a saddle mark looks sloppy and that it should never be left there.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I always brush where the saddle was to do my best to prevent dried saddle marks. I HATE when I can see saddle marks on a horse.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We just give them a quick brush (or hosing in the hot summer), check their hooves for rocks, give them their cup of feed, and let them get back to just being horses. ;-)


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

You can you Ivory dish soap on them because it will not dry out their coat. We use it on puppies (when i used to groom) as like a flea shampoo because the adult flea shampoo is too harsh to use on puppies.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes! I always groom after riding. If it's a particularly hot day, I'll shower them down with cool water to get the sweat off and help cool them down, then after they dry I'll curry and brush them to get the remainder of the saddle mark off. Sometimes I'll rub them down with liniment, too. And sometimes, if I'm feeling really picky, I'll condition and brush their manes and tails again. XD I think it's just healthier to groom them after working. The harder I work them, the harder I take care of them.

I have left without grooming on a couple occasions when I was in a hurry. I feel really bad if I do that, though.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Lucara said:


> I always brush where the saddle was to do my best to prevent dried saddle marks. I HATE when I can see saddle marks on a horse.


I agree. It looks trashy when you see horses with dirty, sweaty saddle marks out in the pasture. Drives me crazy.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it is considered rude to the horse if not grooming them after a ride. It's like, disrespectful. They gave you a ride, they put up with you, they did all the hard work as far as muscles go. You will have a stronger bond with them if you do. My old freind said, "A horse will treat you, how you treat him."

I always brush him, then, I rub his heart girth on both sides where the girth was to get circulation and comfort and I do the same to the sides of his lips where the bit was. He _loves _this and starts to lick his lips. Other horses aren't too fond of it, but it does help. To me, not grooming them like that, is like not taking care of the horse.... 

But before saddling is always a must! Everyone knows mud or grass can itch, bother, or poke the horse with a blanket and saddle on.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Me?

Only always.  Not always to the same extent, though. 

In warmer weather, my horse always gets hosed down to remove any saddle/sweat marks and to get the mud off his belly and legs. Not usually a bubble-bath, just a plain water rinse. Then all the excess water is scraped off, and I walk him over to a grassy area to let him graze while he dries. He gets a final rub-down or brushing, then goes back to his stall.

In cooler weather, if I DO hose him off at all, I only do his legs and belly just to get the mud off. If he is hot and sweaty or if it's really cold, I put a wool or fleece cooler on him so he won't get too chilled while he cools off. Sometimes, if the weather is really really cold, I won't hose him and will let the mud dry, then brush it off with a stiff-bristle brush or the cactus cloth. 

Most of the other people at my barn used to tease me about the amount of time I spend caring for my horse after a ride. Many of them just throw the horse back in its stall when they are done riding, saddle-shaped sweat marks and all. I prefer not to put my horse back in his stall until he is clean and comfortable.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY
Would you go out joging and go right into bed after your run?>


I couldn't imagine not brushing my horse after riding. Having the saddle and the saddle pad on top of your horse when you go riding, will always bring up dirt and dust, and whatever has been lying in their coat. one of the reasoning for grooming is also to check for injury. How can you assume nothing happened during your ride? how can you assume you horse didn't step on a nail in the sand ring, pathway, roadway, trail? how can you assume their is absolutely nothing there. Also, the legs? what about checking up those after a ride?

improved health of the skin and coat
decreases the chance of various health problems such as thrush, scratches, and other skin problems
cleans the horse, so chafing does not occur under areas of tack
gives the groom a chance to check the horse's health, such as looking for cuts, heat, swelling, lameness, a change in temperament (such as depression) which could indicate the horse is sick, and look to see if the horse has loose or missing horseshoes
helps to form a relationship between horse and handler, which can carry over to other handling duties and riding
Do you not care about any of the above? Do you even care about showing some respect to the athlete you just rode?? I don't want to sound rude here, but someone who doesnt groom after a ride is plane lazy.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Always, it's kind of been a rule for me ever since I started riding, I was told ALWAYS to groom before and after.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Of course!

Not only is grooming a good bonding experience for you and your horse, but it helps smooth outt the ruffled hair and gives you the opportunity to check for injuries all over the body. Plus, the hygene of your horse is important too, even if they aren't sweaty or nothin' 

Although i I have access to warm water and I'm in a rush I'll just throwsome water on em' and slick it down with my hands as I go. Less time required.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I agree. It looks trashy when you see horses with dirty, sweaty saddle marks out in the pasture. Drives me crazy.



Yehh I agree. ... Also sweat can be itchy, and I know I wouldn't be to happy with my trainer if she/he left me all sweaty after a workout and wouldn't let me have a shower. They can't shower themselves.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course- i use a basic and efficient method

- Pick hooves
- curry
- dandy off any mud
- full body with body brush
- comb mane and tail
- put on fly spray or other stuff my horse will need

after i ride i hose ( i use a brush while i hose to get all the sweat and dirt out) and during winter a warm sponge bath- then put on coolers and drying sheets

after dry repeat initial grooming steps

 i hate when my horse is dirty and can't stand seeing sweat marks on any horse


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes! Its a good chance to bond with my horses, and to relax. Plus it gets them nice and clean, and me, nice and dirty


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

We always wash our horses after riding and they really seem to love that.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I almost always groom them after. The only time I wont is if I rode bare back, but I usually groom them after anyway because they like it.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Always, before and after. Rocks, dirt, burrs, ticks etc. can go unnoticed. Plus, I like to know if there are any hot spots, knots, or anything else that could develop into a problem. I see it as mandatory horse care. It just doesn't seem right to work them and turn them out without caring for them.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Always, before and after. Hoof picking, wiping down if sweaty...the whole shebang. This was pretty much drilled into my head when I started riding and now I personally find it unacceptable to_ not _do it. It helps me and them to relax, and like others have said it also allows you to notice any possible changes. I am also religious about wiping down tack after an excersise.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> I am also religious about wiping down tack after an excersise.


This is one habit I WISH I could remember to do!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Always before and after. Several reasons much like everyone else. 
- good bonding
- good to check them over for injuries or sore spots
- kind of a warm up to riding, gets them paying attn to me
- a thank you after the ride
- Very important one *** ALWAYS pick hooves before and after. I hear way to many people talking about how their horse doesn't like it's hooves picked up. I think if you work on it every time your ride it will improve quickly.
- Good cool down for both of us.

I don't always do a huge grooming but at the very least: rubber jelly curry all over, hard body brush all over, and pick hooves. Then a face/ear rub


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool. I used to groom after a ride, but I prefer to wait a day and groom the next day. During summer, I do hose my horses down after a particularly hard workout.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Always before and after. Several reasons much like everyone else.
> - good bonding
> - good to check them over for injuries or sore spots
> - kind of a warm up to riding, gets them paying attn to me
> ...


Agreed. I always groom before and after, even if it's fairly quick.


----------



## gossipgirl101 (Aug 16, 2009)

I do, providing I have time....XD As they are usually sweaty and smelly after a really ling ride, so I brush them down, check their hooves, and sometimes give them a little spraydown with the hose when it's really hot outside.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

As some people have said above, grooming is a great way to bond!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Always after. I dislike seeing saddle marks. If they are sweaty, I'll groom once then again after they are dry.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i usually dont. but today i lunged the crap outta jaspy and he was drenched and i brushed and walked him out. but i always check the feel. as they say no hoof no horse


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

I always groom before riding and in summer hose off when I get back this allows me to check for injuries etc. plus I love to watch them roll


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

not always...if they arent sweaty or anything i wont. even if my pony is i usually dont though, i just hose him and/or let him roll on his own. he hates being brushed though, so a day when he gets groomed twice is like torture for him =P


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

i just pick his feet out


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

i always groom before and after!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

always, he normally sweats so I hose/sponge off, leaving the sweat on bleaches the coat.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I always groom before and after, although not to the extent of some people on here.

I personally spend longer grooming AFTER my ride. Before the ride, I use brisk (never harsh/hard) strokes over the main muscle groups, to stimulate the muscles, rather than overtire them with a long grooming session. Obviously I ensure my horse is clean and feet are picked out before stretches and then riding. When I'm done riding, depending if the horse is sweaty or not, I wash/groom. It's not rocket science. I wouldn't want to leave my horses after a ride without a groom. And like what has been mentioned above, the saddle marks irk me too lol.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Clean hooves, shedding blade, body brush, comb mane, and put on hoof moisturizer.


----------



## Karma (Nov 15, 2009)

I go over sweat marks with a plastic curry comb & pick out hooves. Then I just turn her out in the field and let her do her own thing which means roll and get muddy!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I groom before the ride and after the ride I walk them out until completely dry then I will brush them off with a stiff curry brush then turn them out for the rest of the day.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, during the summer after I ride I curry him off, hose him down in the wash rack and walk him.. after he's dry I brush him out and put him away. 
During the winter I ride, go back to the crossties, untack, put on the cooler and walk.. then I brush him out and put his blankets back on. If he's really sweaty (after a clinic or something) I rinse him down with warm/hot water, put on the cooler and walk him out.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I usually groom before I ride, and after wards I will if she's sweaty or her hair is fluffed up. lol


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I groom before the ride, and then we let them out to the feild if its not to cold and they wont get sick. If it is cold, we let them chill and just walk around and roll and stuff, then let them go.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> Always, before and after. Rocks, dirt, burrs, ticks etc. can go unnoticed. Plus, I like to know if there are any hot spots, knots, or anything else that could develop into a problem. I see it as mandatory horse care. It just doesn't seem right to work them and turn them out without caring for them.


 Yes, but I know with the horses on my farm, they enjoy this routine:
Catch them, give them lots of pets and loving, bring them over, give them a good brush, tack them up, ride, get off, unsaddle them, let them go in the arena to roll and such, pat, a treat if they were good, talk to them, maybe play a game of follow the leader, and then be put out with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I always groom before and after. It's good bonding time and I love a shiny horse. Plus then I notice if anything is wrong.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

before riding - brush were the saddle goes and pick out his feet
after riding - walk him out until hes not flaring and then give him a full body groom , make him all clean take him to the feild and watch him roll in the mud


----------



## jlwilson (Nov 21, 2009)

I brush them off good, tack 'em up and ride. After, it depends on the temperature outside and how hot they got. I always brush, but will rinse them off if it's pretty warm out. And then just like reviersgirly, watch them go roll in the mud .


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I always do- especially if Daytona's sweaty. I don't put her back into the pasture until she's clear of any sweaty spots & her girth area is clear.  I use a hard brush & get anything else off, too.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I always groom before and after. It seems like the least I can do, plus it keeps them shiny


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Kinda...

They get hosed off in the summer and the winter ill use a curry comb to lift the wet hair up so it will dry faster.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I always do a thorough grooming before the ride: metal curry comb, rubber curry comb, hard brush, soft brush, wipe face (eyes, ears, nose), face brush, comb mane and tail, pick out hooves, hoof paint, braiding (if before a show)... and after the ride, I completely bathe, sweat scrape, dripdry (with a fan) and then repeat the above. My horses are SPOILED.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

I always brush saddle up, unsaddle brush and treats


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

yes always, but usually just a quick once over wth a medium brush and hooves picked.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't do a full grooming. I just grab a soft brush or curry comb and rub over where the saddle and girth marks are and then throw his fly rug on.
If he's overly sweaty then I'll hose where he was sweating and then fly rug him.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My Routine:
Catch him, then we go into the barn and curry (Winter) and soft brush, make sure there are no cuts/bruises. pick feet, and then we saddle up and ride.

When we are done, we walk for a little bit (We don't honestly work to much...) brush/do feet and he gets grain (Only when he gets ridden) and and hay in the winter.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ALWAYS! If I didn't how would I catch a little warmth in a leg, or a scratch or something that if left unoticed could really hurt my horse


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm an early morning rider. I groom every night before he goes to bed, pick feet and put his blanket back on.
In the morning I just take him out of the stall, brush only his head where bedding might have caught and saddle and ride. I do not pick feet in the morning.
After a ride I dismount about 1/4 mile from home, loosen the girth and hand walk to the barn to loosen myself up and let the blood come back into his back slowly. That is why the girth is loosened only slightly.
I then brush vigorously to scratch his back and check for soreness.
I do pick his feet after a ride looking for foreign objects that could have punchered his sole. Blanket an put out.
I grain every day.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

i just grab the closest brush and rub down where the saddle sits and the girth and their legs if they were wearing boots to get the circulation flowing properly again.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I oick feet, curry, and bany brush before the ride so taht there isn't anything under the saddle or in there feet and then after I do the full grooming rointine.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

most the time I don't worry about brushing Sonya after riding but if I think she needs it I will and if shes very hot and sweaty I hose her off (she loves me for it!!).


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I brush and pick his feet thoroughly before riding [especially as he loooves to roll] and afterwards i ALWAYS pick his feet [especially after schooling him as our arena is rubber chippings and sand. The rubber gets stuck in their feet easily] and i give him a quick brush down with a dandy. If he's sweaty and it's hot, i sponge him down.


----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

In the summer i wash them off after a ride but in the winter i put them in the stable to dry off when their sweaty then brush them and i always brush before a ride


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Only to clean off dust that was trapped under the saddle. And I always pick his hooves before and after a ride


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

In the summer, my show gelding gets groomed before he's ridden, and he's always sweaty afterwards, so I hose him off, turn him out (and he promptly rolls), and then he gets groomed again at night. 

The halter babies will get a quick brush off, worked/sweated, hosed off, left in at the evening to dry, and thoroughly groomed.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I always brush before a ride, except in winter. But when it gets cold we have group "grooming" sessions where we just go into the pasture to get their itchy spots. There's nothing to get dirty with in winter, so we usually just ensure the hooves are clean and head out.

In summer, I always brush before a ride, I want to make sure there's absolutely no potential dirt or dust to cause irritation. We're also usually muddy, so naturally, the horses are almost always dirty. If they're sweaty when we get home on a hot day, I hose them down. Otherwise I might run a quick dandy over them to get any itchy spots and pick hooves.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

yep. full groom before then just a soft brush down after. i dont like their coat to stay all crimpled up from sweat. plus its like a little reward for them. and i always do my hooves before and after.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I sort of do. I pick the hooves and take a medium brush and just smooth out the fur, and go over sweaty spots a few times. Once he's nice and dry i just let him be. I groom very thoroughly before i ride.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I do. If you don't your horse can get saddle sores.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I groom before and after I ride.
If my horse is repulsively dirty [which he usually is, he's a grey] I groom him regularly before my ride, and when I get off I pick his feet, brush the saddle area, brush out his mane tail and forelock once more, then if he's really dirty I'll rub him off with cowboy magic.


----------



## HeatherSkippy (Jan 24, 2010)

*I usually dont, if they are sweaty then i'll wash them down, brush, and dry them off, and check their hooves always, incase of stones, which will hurt them if they are lodged in a awkward place. But except if they are caked in mud or sweaty, which attracts flies, or if they are moulting, just get rid of most of the loose hair, but apart from that, it doesnt matter that much.  x*


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

seeing this thread always makes me think of how much i dislike grooming haha


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

In the summer I usually rinse him off if he's sweaty. In winter I do a quick brush down cuz if I don't he rolls but if I hit his itchy spots he's fine.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I always groom before and after. Keeps the coat healthy and shiny and I like to take the time to see how they are feeling before the ride and give them a nice thank you after. It also gives me a chance to check for any abnormalities and get rid of itchy spots that could cause them to rub. Brushing is my bonding time


----------



## BellaQH (Jan 22, 2010)

I groom before my ride. After my ride I either groom or use a hose, depending on how sweaty the horse is. In the winter, they get walked out longer and then brushed off so that there are no saddle/girth/bridle marks on their coat.


----------



## Nova (Dec 29, 2009)

Me and my best friend Chloe are notorious around our barn for spending a looong time in the cross ties and brushing our horses till its like, nighttime lol.

I find that it is such a wonderful time to bond with my boy after or before a ride; last winter I wouldn't really have had to brush him since there was like five feet of snow.. its been really rainy and gross this winter so its been a job keeping him really clean. He also has thrush so I make sure his feet have been picked out before and after I ride, cleaned and whatever else I need to do. Like so many other people have said, its a great way to find sores or bumps that you might not otherwise see...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I groom my horse before and after I ride. I especially like to make sure there is nothing in her hooves afterwards since I ride on the road. You never know what could end up in there.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I always groom before and after a ride too. My gelding in particular seems to know he's mostly white and likes to get gross. Their winter coats are so fluffy they sometimes get cockleburrs in their coats as well as the manes and tails so I have to be pretty thorough. We ride with boots so the feet get picked too.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont accualy own a horse (hopefuly getting one next year:lol but at all of my lessons we groom before and after we ride.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Always before and after I ride...and everyday in between. If it's hot out, I hose them off. If it's cold, I walk them out, brush them before they go in their stall, feed, then brush out again just to be sure I have gotten all of the salty sweat out. I hate the way the hair bunches up. With the snow and mud here, I haven't ridden in a couple of weeks, so I groom her after I get done with all the other barn chores. It's great bonding time.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually groom before and after. If they are sweaty I walk them around in the cooler for awhile. After they are all cool I usually use a dandy brush to brush her and pick the hooves out. Picking the hooves is always something I do before and after riding.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Grooming a horse is like therapy for me. I could groom horses all day. 

I always groom thoroughly before a ride. I go over them with one of those super soft currycombs, then a light brush with a body brush, and pick out their feet. Unless they're sweaty, in which case, when it's warm enough I just hose them down, get the excess water off with a sweat scraper, and then turn them out to dry in the sun. If I can't turn them out, I rub them with a towel and walk them until they're dry, because apparently, to horses, being wet + having new fluffy white shavings in their stall calls for a roll. In the winter, if they're sweaty, I throw a fleece cooler over them when I'm cooling them out, and leave it on until I have removed all their tack, and completely dried them.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, I meant to say that AFTER the ride I go over them with the super soft curry comb, etc.


----------

